# fun pics of me and my new babies



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having so much fun with this new crop of babies. They are so sweet and just love to jump all over me, it is like having seven puppies. The black, brown and white girls is oh so sweet and loves to snuggle with me.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

So cute!!! Those are some great pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theresa those pics are adorable! And you can tell those kids as well as the moms just love you to pieces...so sweet :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

They are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, how adorable!! Just like a kid in a candy store, aren't ya! :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Those are great pictures. Your babies are beautiful.  That looked like me an hour ago when i went down to tuck my own 7 kids in... :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, thanks so much for sharing - but now I have to admit I am soooo jealous and can't wait for my kids to start arriving - 2 more months - only 2 more months.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG you are making those of us without kids soooo jealous right now!  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Adorable! I love the first and last pic best. That little jumper in the last one timed it just right! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

those are some real cute pics.....  .....they look like they are having a blast...  :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is true love  . Not a lot of people would understand sitting on the barn floor and "playing" with baby goats. :drool: :dance: They are adorable. I can't wait tell I can do that.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i see that little doe i want to steal from you!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

That looks like heaven to me. Gotta love the babies.  

So glad you're enjoying them so much. :hug: They look like wonderful sweeties.

Anna


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, they are just the sweetest and I love them all so. I have even decided to keep the one buckling you see me snuggling with. He is just so perfect in every way and so much like his sire then you put sweetness on top of that how could I not keep him.

Sweetgoats you are right not many people would understand but to me a lap full of goats is heaven on earth.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are adorable. I don't know about you but I find it very difficult to pull myself away from the kids when they are that young


Suellen


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh No more babies *steals all those cute kids* I did nto do it. *needs sleep and wonders if anyoen can tell*


----------

